# Heating cycling shoes to stretch them?



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

I have a pair of Pearl Izumi Vapor road shoes. The are too tight (narrow) at the right pinkie toe. Yes, I know, new shoes. But before I abandon all hope...

I have a stretcher like this one ... http://www.footsmart.com/P-Cedar-Shoe-Stretcher-2-Ortho-Plugs-90038.aspx ... one of those wood ones where you can put a metal bump in many different locations, and I've been stretching them with the metal piece where the pinkie toe is. With the stretchers greatly expanded (the screw super tight), I can really stretch the shoe...but it doesn't stay. Once the stretcher is out and my foot in, 30 minutes into a ride they are painful. No surpise. The shoe is all synthetic, so there's little if any memory to the material.

I'm wondering if I should heat the shoe before putting the stretcher in (or while it's in there) and, if so, to what temperature? I don't want to melt it or stink up the oven or house. 

Anyone with any experience with this?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I had the identical problem and the identical Foot Smart stretcher. I bought a new pair of wide shoes, but couldn't bring myself to throw the regular width pair out. They were only used for 1 season. I put the stretcher in and left it in for 3 months. The verdict - not much difference. i never thought of heating them though. How would you do this? How hot? How long? I'd certainly try it, in fact I will, and my only concern is the shoes have carbon fiber soles. Then again, what to I have to loose? They don't fit now so they're worthless to me.


----------



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

In case anyone is wondering, I've discovered 250 is too hot...uppers started coming off the lowers...but, used 3M clear packing tape (stuff is so strong and since it has stretch, is like a spring/clamp) to wrap it tight (with the spreader still in the show) and bring the two back into contact...I'm hoping as it cools the glue will restore and, more hopefully, it'll reset a bit wider...we'll see!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If the glue is no good try Shoe Goo. Apply it and clamp it with a 'C" clamp or something & let it sit overnight. Shoe Goo = great stuff.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

If the shoes are tight at only the 5th toe, I would try cycling with the most forward strap on your shoes fairly loose. If you have 3 straps, the first 2 should be fairly snug and the forward strap should be loose.
Try it, might work.
John


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

I would use a heat gun on low and only on the spot where you want to stretch it. Just don't melt the plastic.


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

steam it. worked for me.


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Heat gun on low/ steamer both good ideas- also suggest take them to a ski boot fitting shop with a 6 pak of beer to pay and ask the tech for some help- they push out hot spots on ski boots all winter long


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

You can stretch with ski boots. They are plastic. On shoes, mae out of real or synthetic leather, they just don't stretch much. Might as well poke a hole in it.


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

I've heated hockey skates before. I put them in the oven at 200 degrees, with a potato inside of them, to keep the inner padding from getting dried out and hard. I heated them until the stiff material softened up. I then put them on my feet and tied them snugly. I kept them on until the material hardened again. This conformed them to my feet, and they fit perfectly. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

g-dawg said:


> I've heated hockey skates before. I put them in the oven at 200 degrees, with a potato inside of them, to keep the inner padding from getting dried out and hard. I heated them until the stiff material softened up. I then put them on my feet and tied them snugly. I kept them on until the material hardened again. This conformed them to my feet, and they fit perfectly. Might be worth a try.


OUCH! Did you wear asbestos socks?


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

I ended up taking mine to a local shoe repair shop. The old crusty guy gave them a humm, and a haww then used some type of device to stretch the toe box out. It cost me $15 but I haven't had a problem since! 

Worth a try.


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> OUCH! Did you wear asbestos socks?


They weren't really that hot. This is often done with hockey skates.


----------



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

Rode on them today. Much improved. Seems the heating to 250F allowed the material to retain its stretched form decently. I'm going to try the left at 200F to see if I can get the same result without the glue loosening.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Tahoe Gator said:


> Rode on them today. Much improved. Seems the heating to 250F allowed the material to retain its stretched form decently. I'm going to try the left at 200F to see if I can get the same result without the glue loosening.


Keep reporting on how it works. I have a pair of shoes that are too narrow in the forefoot. I'm unable to wear them now, but I'd hate to throw them out.


----------

